# Mich State Champs!!!



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Larry's will host the 2005 state championship on the last weekend in feb  all classes will be represented. So put all your beefs away  for this one weekend and lets all come and have a good time racing.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

The dates are set they are feb 27,2005 (could add the 26 depending on the sign-up). Race forms will be up in a week


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is this a ROAR race, or is it the "Unofficial" Champs?


----------



## troy debruyn (Dec 29, 2002)

Where is it located?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

troy debruyn said:


> Where is it located?


​​Larry's Performance R/C's​42246 Mound Rd.​Sterling Heights, MI 48314​586-997-4840​


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Is this a ROAR race, or is it the "Unofficial" Champs?


I think it will be another "unofficial" State champs. Which is fine with me.

Tim


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

race forms coming soon.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

57 days to find out who's the best touring car and 12th scale driver in the state of Michigan...


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Some of us Indiana boys may make the trip. :wave: 

Ron & Cory Ferguson


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can come as long as you leave "Ron Artest" at home. :jest:


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

He will be too busy promoting his album. I hear Ben Wallace is big into RC though.......


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm hoping to make this.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> Is this a ROAR race, or is it the "Unofficial" Champs?


Greg the indoor champs or the snowbirds are not "official" roar races but everyone comes anyway. By the way 53 days until the best in Michigan come to larry's to race entry forms coming soon. HAPPY NEW YEAR!! :freak:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm glad it isn't ROAR santioned since I am too cheap to pay for a ROAR membership for the race.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Bigboy313 said:


> Greg the indoor champs or the snowbirds are not "official" roar races but everyone comes anyway. By the way 53 days until the best in Michigan come to larry's to race entry forms coming soon. HAPPY NEW YEAR!! :freak:


You need to remember thought that the Offical State races are sancutioned by ROAR. That is why he asked. And many state do them too.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

51 days to states!!!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Do you have any dates set yet for the race?
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

FEB 27,2005, Which is a sunday get there early to sign up. 49 days till the best in mich come to larry's to race. GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

What about Saturday, any time for some practice for out-of-towners? The way it looks, there are 3 of us coming from Ohio. One TC and two 12th scales. Man, I can't wait!
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes You Can Practice On Saturday I'll Talk To Larry About The Time And If They Will Stay Open A While Longer.


----------



## T-Main (Sep 25, 2001)

Try to get Larry to post a Flier so we can print form on-line, sign up and mail our entrees in. To far to drive just to register.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

T-Main said:


> Try to get Larry to post a Flier so we can print form on-line, sign up and mail our entrees in. To far to drive just to register.


I will talk to larry on monday about it :thumbsup:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

The Michigan State Champs and all the racers responding are from Ohio and Indiana :lol: . 

Since the Ft. Wayne crowd is talking about coming up, I may have to dig out and dust off a 1/12th for that day. Man I miss the CRL. Ronny and the gang... I hope you guys can make it up here. Oh, except for that little runt Cory. He can stay home and do homework or something. :tongue: 
What tire tractions will be legal for this one? Thanks.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith, you coming out to play again and take your beating like a man? 

You might have to get the rest of your car back... Do you remember it's 1/2 missing?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,
Just checking to see if there is any info on entry forms. Oh, I got a question, what is all up the for hotels? If any of you guys have numbers for any, can you please post some so I can make some calls. I am ready to go for this race. I wasn't able to make it to the Champs this year, so this looks like this is the only big race I get to go too for 12th scale this season. Well, thanks for any info ahead of time.
Jerry


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

You Run Foams only? or is there a rubber tire TC Class?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Closest Lodging I can think of is the Red Roof at Crooks and M59 (about 15 minutes from the track). another 5-10 minutes get you to M59 & I75 area, there are a few more to choose from there (from Hilton to Motel 6).

Those are the places I'm familiar with since I live in the area. I don't get out much to the East and South of the shop, so there may be others I don't know about.

*edit* Check this link: http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searchtype=search&formtype=searchadv&country=US&address=42246%20Mound%20Rd&city=Sterling%20Heights&state=MI&zip=48314%2d3145&location=SFBY4xwPMmtnOlloir2MkQW6iRmiULPayKt4oEsPmcTlpQUj8DXMlrBFQkMLdthomiENB4kMUuLFDgf%2f8jwOB%2b391zzLU%2bMOMQ4JWYXxlZIJ0iP8Fc%2b07dQ9eHhUYz8mophT9stCdDM%3d&cat=Hotels

Looks like lots even closer! :freak:


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

one mile east to vandyke and a bit south there are several serving the tec center dont remeber d-tails, but there is a big holiday inn and others
Ken


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

DJ1978 said:


> You Run Foams only? or is there a rubber tire TC Class?


Larry's is foam tires only.


----------



## T-Main (Sep 25, 2001)

Is there going to be any kind of form on line so we can mail in our entree?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> The Michigan State Champs and all the racers responding are from Ohio and Indiana :lol: .
> 
> Since the Ft. Wayne crowd is talking about coming up, I may have to dig out and dust off a 1/12th for that day. Man I miss the CRL. Ronny and the gang... I hope you guys can make it up here. Oh, except for that little runt Cory. He can stay home and do homework or something. :tongue:
> What tire tractions will be legal for this one? Thanks.


I think Larry is still allowing any odorless dopes. I ran the new Paragon when I was there last and it was pretty good. a bunch of guys are still running TQ goo.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

T-Main said:


> Is there going to be any kind of form on line so we can mail in our entree?


Call larry at (586)997-4840 and tell him you need a form for the state champs. 40 days until state champs. :dude:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Yeah Larry's is still odorless only. He only sells Paragon Traction Action but the other goo stuff is legal.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

HI BRIAN. :wave: You coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Bigboy313 said:


> HI BRIAN. :wave: You coming :thumbsup:


Only if Dave runs mod.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> Only if Dave runs mod.


Yeah. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Don't you mean as long as Dave (and Bobby) doesn't run stock?  He could run mod... and stock, otherwise.

-Rich


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rich Chang said:


> Don't you mean as long as Dave (and Bobby) doesn't run stock?  He could run mod... and stock, otherwise.
> 
> -Rich


OH NO.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Don't you mean as long as Dave (and Bobby) doesn't run stock?  He could run mod... and stock, otherwise.
> 
> -Rich


He can run stock too...I just want to run against him in mod. I've been racing mod oval lately and I'm enjoying mod so much more. Since now it seems like a lot of people are more interested in running mod I think it's great. It used to be a couple times of year we would run mod and everyone would be all excited and then run it and never want to touch it again becauue they didn't have enough practice time or there was no one else to run with.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey guys how are things going? I have actually posted on another thread about coming over/up from IL to run 12th mod as a tune-up for the ROAR Nat's. Sounds like this will be a humm-dinger and i am planning on coming up Saturday to practice. Dave Johnson (DJ) are you and your homey going to run (wow i actually used a slang word, very unusual. LOL!!!)?


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Talked to Jess yesterday and he said forms will be here by the end of the week.  And yes dave will be at the race.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Speaking of our hero Dave....

http://www.trackside.com/images/ustcc/2005/mains/P1010557.JPG


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

:lol:


Xpressman said:


> Speaking of our hero Dave....
> 
> http://www.trackside.com/images/ustcc/2005/mains/P1010557.JPG


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I've heard Wisconsin is a cold place, but Dave didn't have to put on THAT much padding to stay warm. ;-)


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Maybe he found a new way to warm up his tires !


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Barry Z said:


> Maybe he found a new way to warm up his tires !


 I thought he was doing his best "Toolbox" impression ..............


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> I thought he was doing his best "Toolbox" impression ..............




I did notice the resemblance but i didn't want to go there.........


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Barry Z said:


> I did notice the resemblance but i didn't want to go there.........


I think he was just missing his buddy Al....


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> I think he was just missing his buddy Al....


MUCK YOU GREG! :wave:


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

*What is this?*

Welcome to the Home of the

2005 World
International
Indoor Championships



The party is just getting started...

...More information coming soon!


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just one month till the best in the state come to larry's


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

But when can the best sign up?


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> But when can the best sign up?


Talked to larry on monday and he said this week sometime.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Larry's is allway a good time, I'm hoping to make this one.


----------



## T-Main (Sep 25, 2001)

Will qwe ba able to sign up the day of the race?


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

T-Main said:


> Will qwe ba able to sign up the day of the race?


The way it looks you will.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

here is the information everyone is waiting for: $35.00 all classes, $20.00 add.. hand-out motor in all classes, doors open at 7:30 a.m. sign-in closes at 8:30 qualifiers begin at 9:30 a.m. prepay by feb 20 receive event t-shirt. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

So $55 to run stock?


Bigboy313 said:


> here is the information everyone is waiting for: $35.00 all classes, $20.00 add.. hand-out motor in all classes, doors open at 7:30 a.m. sign-in closes at 8:30 qualifiers begin at 9:30 a.m. prepay by feb 20 receive event t-shirt. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Why is it handout motor???


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Where do we send payment?
How many motors can we buy?
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

DerekManchester said:


> So $55 to run stock?


  No $35.00 for one class and if you run 2nd class it's $20.00, So for $55.00 you will run 2 classes, hope that clears it up. :dude:


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Where do we send payment?
> How many motors can we buy?
> Thanks,
> Jerry


Call larry and ask him where to send payments.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Will the handout MOD motor be a 7 or 8 turn?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It will be a 5x1. They will be stocking up on car parts in the hobby store.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I don't think Bobby has enough parts for the JRx-S.....  

I have enough handed out motors... Maybe I should sponser the stock 1/12th class.... let's see.. MARS mvp's, or Cleveland blue-endbells?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> I don't think Bobby has enough parts for the JRx-S.....
> 
> Never mind...I deleted what I had to say


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> I don't think Bobby has enough parts for the JRx-S.....
> 
> I have enough handed out motors... Maybe I should sponser the stock 1/12th class.... let's see.. MARS mvp's, or Cleveland blue-endbells?


Greg at lease bobby is not ducking and hiding from club races :wave:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Bigboy313 said:


> Greg at lease bobby is not ducking and hiding from club races :wave:


Al, it's called a job....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I can't believe you let your job get in the way of racing! That's crazy talk!

haha. ugh.

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> I can't believe you let your job get in the way of racing! That's crazy talk!
> 
> haha. ugh.
> 
> -Rich


Rich,

You need to tell "The Bomia" to get a new personal trainer so you can come race.

Brian


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

The On road state champs Larry's!

Sunday February 27th

ROAR not required.

doors open at 7:30

racing starts at 9:30

Classes:

All classes are handouts

12th scale-stock and 19 turn

Sedan-stock and 19 turn

Cost: $35 first class-$20 additional

Tons-O-Prizes

Register before Feb. 20th to get a free T-shirt.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Not bad at all to get a hand-out motor for that fee. 

Unfortunately, I can't make it - I'll be in Canada-eh to go Curling. 


Brian - the pay is really good, so that makes it easier to accept the bruises from him using me as a punching bag.

-Rich


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> Al, it's called a job....


Greg your job as a male exotic dancer. I was told all clubs are closed on sunday.   :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> I can't believe you let your job get in the way of racing! That's crazy talk!
> 
> haha. ugh.
> 
> -Rich


isn't that the pot calling the kettle black!




Bigboy313 said:


> Greg your job as a male exotic dancer. I was told all clubs are closed on sunday.  :thumbsup:


First off Al, I told you, I have to much self respect then to do what you do, even if it's better money then cutting hair... :dude:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Whatchutalkinabout? I'm racing all the time! Well, my racing is just in my head where I seem to TQ and win the IFMAR worlds every time. I don't know what I am going to do with all these imagined trophies.

-Rich



Greg Anthony said:


> isn't that the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Register before Feb. 20th to get a free T-shirt.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Is there practice saturday the 26th...if so what time does the track open and close? Thank you!..S.C.


----------



## T-Main (Sep 25, 2001)

I talked to Jess. There is practice Saturday 10AM to 5PM


Is there anyone going to be there with a tire truer? This is only my 3rd time as a 12th scale driver and do not have equipment to do this..Any help would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Larry has a public truer.


----------



## T-Main (Sep 25, 2001)

Thank you Dennis.


Hey Dennis, can you have the kids e-mail me and let me know what he drives now so I can paint up a body for him


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Thats ok. that was a neighbor kid who no longer does rc.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

ttt bump


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

I hope all can make it.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey BIBBOY313.. have DJ give me a call... I'll P.M. you with the number....


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Here is the link with the info to pre-regester 


http://www.larrysperformancercs.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=Race_and_Track_Information


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

I hope to see everyone this Sunday along with the state race.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Why no modified? 19T 12th scale? Never heard of it???


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

*Mod TC*

This just in!!!

Larry's WILL be running Mod TC this weekend.

Price: $20

Hope to see you Sunday!


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Greg, DJ, Rich C, how are you guys and everyone doing? It's cool to be reading some of you guys stuff again it's also cool to see how well you guys get along, LOL! 
(the last 4 weeks have been unbelievable with business overload) 
How are you guys cars running? Are any of you guys going to the Carpet Nat's? 

I had planned to come up for this race but business calls again so i'm stuck hoping that i will get to even run locally on Sunday since i won't be back till late Sat. night.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

See all Sunday.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> This just in!!!
> 
> Larry's WILL be running Mod TC this weekend.
> 
> ...


2 questions:
1-Can I run brushless in Mod TC?
2-Has anybody (other than you :wave: ) signed up for Mod?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi David,

I haven't been able to race much. I've raced once, maybe twice (I can't even remember!), since Cleveland. Work has been so crazy that once I get home all I want to do is sit and not work on anything. I need a r/c mechanic so I can just show up and try to get around the track. 

I will not be going to nats. I can't make the race at Larry's this weekend either. 

-Rich




darnold said:


> Hey Greg, DJ, Rich C, how are you guys and everyone doing? It's cool to be reading some of you guys stuff again it's also cool to see how well you guys get along, LOL!
> (the last 4 weeks have been unbelievable with business overload)
> How are you guys cars running? Are any of you guys going to the Carpet Nat's?
> 
> I had planned to come up for this race but business calls again so i'm stuck hoping that i will get to even run locally on Sunday since i won't be back till late Sat. night.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Rich gland to hear from you. I just got home myself. 

Are you planning on making the "other" Michigan State (Cheap) Champs in two weeks at hobby hub? That's what i'm shooting for with some 12th mod. 

This race sounds like it will be fun and IB3600's will be able to run in it (although as of right now i don't have any but this will probably change in a week or so, LOL!).


----------



## T-Main (Sep 25, 2001)

no info as to how many and how it all went.


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

1/12th stock- TQ- Terry Rott, Winner- Jeff Switzer

TC Stock- Winner- Ted Barrie (and TQ I believe)

TC 19-turn- TQ- Derek Manchester.. I left before that race was over.

TC Mod- TQ- Bobby Flack, Winner- Dave Johnson


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I haven't been able to race much. I've raced once, maybe twice (I can't even remember!), since Cleveland. Work has been so crazy that once I get home all I want to do is sit and not work on anything. I need a r/c mechanic so I can just show up and try to get around the track.
> 
> ...


 Rich, send me your crap postage paid, I'll work on it, then you can arrange a UPS call tag to pick it up. Would that help?


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Bobby Flack said:


> TC Mod- TQ- Bobby Flack, Winner- Dave Johnson


BRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!  


I hope your Triple 7 is ready for this spring! :wave:


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hope, that some of you guys can make it to the Indiana State Champs this Sunday. 
Doors open at 8:00 AM, Racing at 10:30 I believe.
It should be a great time. 
Terry, Chuck, Rich, Greg, and everyone else come on down.

Karl Womack :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ian - if only it were that simple. I'd need the time to get to the track. 

Karl - I wish I could, but I can't make it. The 13th at Lansing is my only racing for the next few months.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Ian - if only it were that simple. I'd need the time to get to the track.
> 
> Karl - I wish I could, but I can't make it. The 13th at Lansing is my only racing for the next few months.


 I feel that I must now have "*The DISCUSSION*" with you Rich. See there comes a time in everyman's life when he must evaluate the decisions he's made, and the ramifications they've had on his life..........

*YOU'RE LETTING WORK INTERFERE WITH YOUR RACING?!?!*


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, without work he will not be able to race..........is that a winning lottery ticket I just found???


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Karl, is there any practice Sat?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

Greg you asked this on two diffrent threads please check champs thread.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

fogie, just answer the stinkin question...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

BIGBOY, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected], I need to get ahold of Ivan.....


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

edit-wrong thread.


----------

